# LOOK 595 Ultra (09')



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

Just to share....brought her home few hrs ago 


























:idea: ehhh no...i still think sex is way better then looking at bicycles


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

tofumann said:


> Just to share....brought her home few hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! 
That could have ended up way worse. I'm building the similar but with Red and Easton EC 90 wheels.


----------



## fitnerd (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that is what you call BLING BLING! Very sweet build man


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

what's the old-saying??....ehhh "If i can't go fast, I minus well look fast".

One of the shop guys also made the same comment of "bling bling".

btw, I came from a White-Paris with red wheels, and that is a little to "boring" for me.


----------

